# Where to go?



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Dad and I are looking to load the kayaks up and head somewhere to the coast with the fly rods. Hoping to get a little guidance on what area of the coast we'd be best off with just kayaks. Spend quite a bit of time in Port A and know the area some but not familiar with the coast further south. Would somewhere else give us a better shot at a red or two?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I doubt you'd find a better selection of yakable fly fishing than is available in the Port A region. There's just so much water around Port A which is readily accessible and offers protection from about any wind. Taylor, Estes, South Bay, Brown & Root, East and Little Flats, Shamrock area, and even the surf. As you head further south there are fewer put in points and I suspect longer paddles and fewer islands and other terrain features that can give some wind and wave protection. Certainly there are plenty of fish farther south, I just don't think you will find better overall conditions to fly fish from a yak. 

But I could be overlooking some great options. It's a long coast.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Bruce, kinda figured that would be the verdict and we will give it a shot for sure. Parents are heading to hawaii next week so sitting here tying dad some bone flys to see if he can knock that one off the list! I'm just ready to get back down to our coast


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't know if South Bay is better than AP for kayak fishing. but it offers opportunity for the occasional snook, reds and trout. It's a longer paddle than all the trails around AP, so you have to paddle further to fish. It's a cool area and a different change up than AP.

http://www.stxmaps.com/go/south-bay-paddling-trail.html

It's tough to beat AP for yak fishing, lots of places, access is easy and the fall is definitely my favorite time there.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll second Port A. Launch at Island Moorings (I think you'll have to pay), hang a left or right when you exit the neighborhood and you'll have an endless amount of grass flats to explore for reds and trout. West Galveston Bay is also very kayak friendly and very good in the fall for reds, but is probably a further drive for you than Port A.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Currently have my buddy's offshore boat on a lift in Island Moorings. Have a pretty good feel on that area so will probably try there first. Was looking for a possible change in scenery I suppose to try something new.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Lower Laguna Madre. Call Capt Ben Paschal. He is a friend of mine and GREAT guy, even better fly fisherman.

http://lagunamadreoutfitters.com/


----------

